# feeding small piranhas



## peacedude (Apr 4, 2003)

well i just got my piranhas a few days ago and the pet store told me to feed them goldfish...the piranhas are 1 in long...7 of them....so i put one in there...and the killed it....but they didnt eat it...after the killed it they just ignored it....is this a bad sign or is this just what they do....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

feed them pellets and dried/live worms. feeders are just for them to play at this size.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

When my reds where that small, I fed them regular tropical fish flakes and those frozen cubes of blood worms. If you want to feed them small fish, try some small tetra's or similar: goldfish are probably too large at the moment.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

At one inch they don't have the developed teeth or jaw power to tear into flesh yet. They'll eat the fins but that's not enough.
Get them started on blackworms, brine shrimp, flake food ect. first until they start putting on size. Forget the goldfish for awhile.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> At one inch they don't have the developed teeth or jaw power to tear into flesh yet. They'll eat the fins but that's not enough.
> Get them started on blackworms, brine shrimp, flake food ect. first until they start putting on size. Forget the goldfish for awhile.


 That's right. When it is time, I suggest feeding them feeder guppys first, then once they're bigger go to goldfish. But I would stick to bloodworms, beefheart, brine shrimp, etc.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

When mine were that size I fed them bloodworms, flakes, little pieces of beefheart, and little pieces of krill. This produced very fast growth. As far as feeding them goldfish, I would stay away from it due to the fact that they are low on nutrients and high on risk of diesease, also the above mentioned food sources are cheaper in the long run.

mark


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

they should be able to eat small guppies, and bloodworms


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_moved to feeding_


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

brine shrimp they go crazy for the stuff


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I fed mines freeze dried worms and brine shrimp. Also at that size, they can start eatting guppys too.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Feed them those frozen bloodworms or shrimp cubes they disolve and break apart in your water and then they eat them.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

what everyone has suggested should work fine... blood worms are always a treat, try getting them on some type of sinking waffer or pellets to maintain good nutritional value and also to keep costs down :







:


----------

